# Anyone have school age kids?



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello,

Just looking for parents of children living in central portugal, my two boys are 6 and 9 and we are hoping to meet new friends! at the moment we are looking at the coimbra district, vila nova,miranda do corvo etc..but have not found a house yet, we will be in the vila nova do poiares area november 12th for a few days. Thanks


----------

